# L F T S 10/29



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

IT'S TiiiiiiiiiiME !!! In this corner weighing in at 2....much. The Bow Hunters of Michigan . And in the opposite corner , The Elusive Antlered One. My quess is today will be a bloody event so hit the bowstand and later this evening hit the stadium stand. Good luck and....GO BLUE !!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Go Blue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wait it's that time again?
i am up and will be heading to same stand this morning, as the other two want to hunt this area.
Than to get my deer cut up.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hail! to the conquering heroes...


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Wake n bake boys, up having coffee at the rack shack,good luck and shoot by sight and walk by faith.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Leaving the house 1 hour drive to my stand,south wind blows tho lol, good luck no bucks seen in 2 weeks here, sanilac out


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

👀


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gonna kick off my season this morning. Will be sitting on the homestead in Jacktown. Weather outlook for the week is just too darn hot this week. Hopefully, the does come in heat, in da heat.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

not sure where i wanna sit this morning, might drive around the public this morning to scout the pressure before slipping into the bedding area i want to hunt.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out soon . Good luck guys time to spill some blood.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Enjoying some coffee and wondering what the morning might hold. Sitting a stand I have never hunted before. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Woke up had to pee figure I'd wish y'all good luck....


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Headed out, good luck everybody. Feels deery.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Woke up had to pee figure I'd wish y'all good luck....


Now get in that kitchen and fire up that stove! Carpenter Bill has got to be hungry.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Getting around now. Down in Indiana hunting a friends 40. Don’t have high hope after having coyotes wake me up multiple times and can still hear them. Maybe I will get a shot at a coyote today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Heading out soon. Cool 27 degrees right now up here. Forgot the thermals. It’s always something lol. Good luck everyone


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Goodluck all headed to sit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

When I step out of the cabin and the first thing I see is Orion nice and bright in the sky, that means the end of October is here. Bucks will be on their feet this morning. Looks like a good morning to be in my favorite rut funnel stand!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Heading out the door shortly. Looks like it's going to be a pretty calm weekend wind wise, but N/E wind is going to put me all the way out by the river. Going to be a long, crunchy walk out. Good luck everyone, I'm betting some blood gets spilled today.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Fog is thick and getting thicker in Branch County, I bumped a couple going in this morning so I pulled up short from my intended stand. Heading home after the morning hunt to take care of a few things, won’t be back until Friday morning threw Tuesday. Good luck all and shoot straight!
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BigDanny said:


> Connected with this one last night. What a difference a week makes. Good luck to everyone getting after it today.
> View attachment 862730


Congrats great buck he sure is wide


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

BigDanny said:


> Connected with this one last night. What a difference a week makes. Good luck to everyone getting after it today.
> View attachment 862730


Congrats big Danny on a big Bucky! Wide load right there.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BigDanny said:


> Connected with this one last night. What a difference a week makes. Good luck to everyone getting after it today.
> View attachment 862730


Great deer were u in grand traverse county by chance?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have seen this little dude before !
Flight


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

5 DNF did exactly what they're supposed to. Came from 730-810. No gentlemen callers yet, but one doe was kind enough to piss in the food plot quite a few times. All good things


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

We are pulling up camp after this morning's hunt and heading back home. We're cutting our trip a couple days short. I personally have seen 4 does & fawns total. By the traffic at the public parking lots here, I'm sure Southern ohio is great spot to deer hunt. Well, they can have it lol. 
My personal assessment =


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Hate to blow up the thread but figured I would share this....Ever just been thankful just to be able to hunt? To be outdoors!? To be in a slice of untainted rugged perfection that we call Fall?? 

You can't put it in a box, you can't watch it on TV and it be the same as in person....

THANK YOU God for the opportunity!

Few pics of my place and other property bout 1 week ago


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Ground attack today in Van Buren, just like we will see tonight from the blue on the green!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Walmart Wolverine checking in! Slept in and sipping coffee. Family wedding stuff all weekend. Hurting bad not being out, so following along with you all from my basement enjoying my morning coffee. My bro got a 2 yr old 8 down on our farm last night and four of our group hunting today. Guessing one or two more of our bucks will take a dirt nap today! Good luck to all! And no over confidence from this WW…UofM should dominate, but we all know the crazy $&@? that can go down in this game. Go Blue!!!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

First deer of the morning…. The 7 point that used to be buddies with one of the target bucks on the farm just came thru running a doe pretty hard. Too bad the two of them aren’t friends anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> We are pulling up camp after this morning's hunt and heading back home. We're cutting our trip a couple days short. I personally have seen 4 does & fawns total. By the traffic at the public parking lots here, I'm sure Southern ohio is great spot to deer hunt. Well, they can have it lol.
> My personal assessment =
> View attachment 862736


Head for home Norm, you don’t look happy. I’m sure there’s a few around your stomping grounds worth shooting !
Flight
P.S. Do you need us to start a go fund me account to get you a beard trimmer ? I would hate to see you get that sucker caught in your bow string ?


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

They are moving this morning, all ladies and all at a distance.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything yet. Pretty foggy 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigDanny (Oct 25, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Great to were grand traverse county by chance?





DEDGOOSE said:


> Great deer were u in grand traverse county by chance?


No southern MI


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

no deer yet or at least ones I can see. Visibility is about 30 yards.sounds like it’s raining and I’m getting wet with the frost and fog burning off. Other than that it’s perfect and dead calm out


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm at The 200. Still too foggy for pics. Just saw a white rack down in Bedding Area 1. Then vanished as quick.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Just had small 4 or 5pt walk by.
Only deer so far


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Hate to blow up the thread but figured I would share this....Ever just been thankful just to be able to hunt? To be outdoors!? To be in a slice of untainted rugged perfection that we call Fall??
> 
> You can't put it in a box, you can't watch it on TV and it be the same as in person....
> 
> ...





Maple_Ridge said:


> Hate to blow up the thread but figured I would share this....Ever just been thankful just to be able to hunt? To be outdoors!? To be in a slice of untainted rugged perfection that we call Fall??
> 
> You can't put it in a box, you can't watch it on TV and it be the same as in person....
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats Danny. Looks to have a big body.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Went from zero to 100 here. Hot doe being chased by spike then 5 more bucks came crashing through.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Very slow and foggy here in Sanilac. One lone doe at first light. Good luck all.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful morning down here crisp 37 going up to 70 though later today. Clear calm. 6 DnF with one sparkler the wonder buck harassing a doe. That’s been it.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Still no deer sightings, just a bunch of turkeys. Getting foggier 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

First deer of the morning is a little 3 pt


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spike and a little 8. Probably 4 or 5 dnfs


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> Still no deer sightings, just a bunch of turkeys. Getting foggier
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Trade ya


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

JV buck running does hard but he’s having a hard time choosing the one he wants


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Very slow and quiet so far one tiny 3” spike just wandered through. Must be to nice out over here for them to move much.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Deer everywhere this morning.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I've seen a few does but that's it. I planned on siting all day however my hawk saddle platform decided to break this morning. So I guess I'm running to jays here in a few.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Giving this another 20 minutes then heading to the Shanty to make my daughter, who’s visiting from Boston, some breakfast. French toast, fried taters and bacon. I smell the sizzle now.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

I had not seen a deer since 10-2 so I gave a little rattling a try(synthetic). Had a nice 8 point come in at 9am about 15 minutes after. Only deef seen.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Namrock said:


> We are pulling up camp after this morning's hunt and heading back home. We're cutting our trip a couple days short. I personally have seen 4 does & fawns total. By the traffic at the public parking lots here, I'm sure Southern ohio is great spot to deer hunt. Well, they can have it lol.
> My personal assessment =
> View attachment 862736


Was planning on heading down late next week, but maybe I will change my plans. I don’t have anything into it yet so it would be easy to do. Thanks for the report! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

One 3 pointer at 9:45 that’s it


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be out after work today. Be limited on time, so most likely will head to a pre set location that’s good for the wind. Vacation is coming….. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

zimmzala said:


> I've seen a few does but that's it. I planned on siting all day however my hawk saddle platform decided to break this morning. So I guess I'm running to jays here in a few.
> View attachment 862779


Had the same exact problem with that platform. That tubed aluminum is just to cheap for the amount of pressure that they have to take. Get the predator from tethrd it’s expensive but worth it. This was my hawk platform after about 2 uses before the season even started. My predator is still going strong 2 years later. 

View attachment 862781




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDanny said:


> Connected with this one last night. What a difference a week makes. Good luck to everyone getting after it today.
> View attachment 862730


Congrats


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Heard chasing earlier, got my heart pumping, then they appeared. Doe with fawn being chased by small buck. He leaves then doe and fawn decide to bed 20 yards from me for half hour. That's it, getting down shortly. Leaf duty when I get home.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm done. Pretty weak.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

HunterJake22 said:


> big buck down. ya im the moon thread guy, suck it haters


The stars were aligned for you! Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a little foggy this morning


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats enough for this morning. Had a deer blow at me before light as I was getting to my spot. Saw a few up by the corn edge shortly after light. Saw one decent buck at about 9:30 up by the edge and turned the can over a couple times and he stopped for a bit then just turned and headed back the way he came. Had a small doe being followed by a spike a little after 10:00, that was it. Beautiful morning!
Congrats to all who scored!!
Ill be out at a different property this afternoon. 
Good Luck All!
Time to catch up on LFTS!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

ottertrapper said:


> I wouldn’t change your plans off one report. It’s still early it’s gonna heat up down there very soon. My buddy is there now said many new scrapes today since yesterday. It’s almost go time


I most likely will still go, I have some intel from scouting and hunting from last year, and am completely mobile and willing to grind and go deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Big CC said:


> Got it done this morning!!! Biggest buck that I have had on cam. Shot while working a licking grape vine that I set this past spring. Even have the shot on Garde Pro video! Beyond excited. I will post more info another time, now the work begins.
> View attachment 862787


Nice buck! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

HunterJake22 said:


> big buck down. ya im the moon thread guy, suck it haters


Great buck! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

HunterJake22 said:


> big buck down. ya im the moon thread guy, suck it haters


Congrats nice


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Daughter saw 3 doe and a 4 pt. I saw 5 doe. Buddy ended up shooting a 7 and a 9 on state land Mecosta County this morning


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

A dandy. Congrats !! Got sat at 9:45. Had action from 11 to 11:40. Now all is quite and I'm waiting for Mr Big to get rid of yesterday's date and come looking for some fresh meat.....and a muzzy!!


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I saw 4 different backs and 3 does. Nothing except squirrels and turkeys in past 2 hours. About to leave and get something to eat and try a different stand early afternoon.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

HunterJake22 said:


> big buck down. ya im the moon thread guy, suck it haters


LMAO!! Congrats Jake on a beautiful buck. Way to get it done and way to take advantage of the waxing crescent phase of the moon. You know what they say…”wax em when it’s waxing!” Nicely done!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Big CC said:


> Got it done this morning!!! Biggest buck that I have had on cam. Shot while working a licking grape vine that I set this past spring. Even have the shot on Garde Pro video! Beyond excited. I will post more info another time, now the work begins.
> View attachment 862787


Freaking outstanding! Congrats on a beautiful buck and on the preseason prep with the vine and scrape. Awesome.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

When there are 152 posts on LFTS at noon, I'm slapped with the realization that I should've been out there this morning. Holy cow.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

had this little guy in the backyard this morning at 945 after the fog finally lifted, have 3 different bucks now roaming around the yard


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> When there are 152 posts on LFTS at noon, I'm slapped with the realization that I should've been out there this morning. Holy cow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Get out there this afternoon Mac. I’ll be heading out around 330 hitting my food plot stand to see what’s been shaking over there. I’ll check my cam, I’m old school mine don’t send me pics. 😔 Not expecting much movement until late with this 70 degree weather. Great time to be in the woods now through gun season. Love this time of year!


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

Fiancée changed her girls trip to next weekend instead of this weekend. After being gone for most of the last week, I didn't want to take my chances and ask to go up north this weekend too. Hopefully they're still cruising next weekend on our property. This is the weekend I always get the most deer on camera in daylight.

Good luck all!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Neighbor reported chasing and buddy smacked a pretty little buck in his back yard this morning. Gonna try my darndest to hunt this afternoon but chores are holding me back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Invited my buddy to the lease and he connected on "the big 6"


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Have not seen him since he had velvet.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Invited my buddy to the lease and he connected on "the big 6"


Congrats to your buddy! Really nice looking photo and buck.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats on some great bucks and does this morning. I mentioned earlier that the grandkids are up so I didn’t hunt this morning and my cell cam overlooking a historical scrape blew up early this morning.(Well before daylight) While we were making the kids pancakes we had a little buck chasing does in the backyard and the kids were excited to see that. Anyways, I’ll be in the stand this afternoon and then watching the big game tonight. Good luck everyone and- GO BLUE!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Finally in my tree. Too hot for hanging stands lol.
Saw lots of fresh scrapes walking in. Should be a good night!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Seen 5 bucks this morning and 10 DnFs. The 1.5yr old bucks were definitely getting frisky. Seen a 2.5 8pt that I wanted to get a closer look at. He had no interest in the ladies. Great morning to be out. Now on my way to the game. Go Blue!!!!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Finally in, made it to family property and had to help move washer and dryer out one handed, lol. Bumped some on way in. Wife (official field dresser) is in a shack on other end of property.
Good luck hunters!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Decided this morning to make some stand location adjustments due to the constant SW winds coming the next 10 days. Set one up over 2 active scrapes and hung a new Tactacam over it to watch them. And moved another to the opposite side of a plot due to wind direction. Scrapes are opened up all over the property so the next few weeks show be good! 

Hung a couple more cameras over scrapes on the other side of property also. Now I’m settled into my stand with scrapes all the way around me! Hoping a big guy comes to freshen them up this afternoon! 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I got set up 30 minutes ago and already had a nice 8 pt within 25 yards. The wind shifted and he got just enough of my scent to know something was up. He didn’t bust but he changed his course and scurried away. He came in painfully slow. Also got a pic of a nice one 200 yards from tonight’s hunt. Moving early!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

In the stand too quite to be on phone good luck all


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Was standing today just not in a tree but in our crest liner boat on the mighty D. Four man limit in just over two hours. So much fun. What a beautiful day to be there. Not used to being there this time of year but the walleyes are on fire there now. Nice fish also. Time to focus on the whitetail now! Go Green!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

thill said:


> I got set up 30 minutes ago and already had a nice 8 pt within 25 yards. The wind shifted and he got just enough of my scent to know something was up. He didn’t bust but he changed his course and scurried away. He came in painfully slow. Also got a pic of a nice one 200 yards from tonight’s hunt. Moving early!
> View attachment 862861


Winds are shifting all around here also


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Big CC said:


> Got it done this morning!!! Biggest buck that I have had on cam. Shot while working a licking grape vine that I set this past spring. Even have the shot on Garde Pro video! Beyond excited. I will post more info another time, now the work begins.
> View attachment 862787


Nice! congrats


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Back at it, this morning I saw a small bucks chasing 2 does and a fawn and a small basket rack buck in a scrape 300 yards away…good luck be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Invited my buddy to the lease and he connected on "the big 6"


Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It sure is a nice afternoon to sit here but with nothing moving it's hard to stay awake. The Tink's I spilled though keeps reminding me why I'm here.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 862837
> 
> Weird morning for sure. Wind wouldn’t make up its mind. Both were chip shots. Both are in the fridge cooling off. Good luck this evening!!


Congrats


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Wife is LFTS… she’s seen a really big buck the past 3 sits. First sit went past a tree stand 70 yards away, then 3rd sit it went past the previous spot…. It also chased a doe 5 yards from her at 11 this am, but she couldn’t get it to stop. She says it looks like a buck from a tv show… let’s hope he’s still chasing in the same woods this evening.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

1st sit of the season. Up and in in Dickinson county. In a ladder stand on oak ridge just off some hemlock bedding 

Sent from my T790W using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yep...it's a little warm but deer gonna do what deer gonna do!

GO BLUE. ;👍


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Jeez I hate that sound when they wind you.
🙁 
Late morning and and early evening pics of the locals and a couple new ones.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western Isabella county 
Beautiful night 
Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

sniper said:


> Someone needs to check their man card expiration date after planning a wedding in late October along with U of M vs MSU week. Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You think that’s bad I got a wedding I have to attend on November 12 th who dose that ?


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. First sit of the year on my 40. Usually by now I have one in the freezer not sure what's going on with me this year. Went and bought my license a couple hours ago ready to rock and roll. Back in my happy place for sure.  Git Er Done!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m here, tucked into an Automn olive. Trying from the ground again. Real active scrapes out in front that I had wanted to hunt this a.m. but went chasing ducks instead with a buddy. He not so subtly reminded me that’s it’s been 3 years since I shot anything. May tune down
the selectivity a little tonight.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Back in for afternoon had to go plan b farmer is picking beans we will see godd luck 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just a fawn so far.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Old lund said:


> You think that’s bad I got a wedding I have to attend on November 12 th who dose that ?


I'm skipping one on that date! To hell with them!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Old lund said:


> You think that’s bad I got a wedding I have to attend on November 12 th who dose that ?


Two woman getting married??. I can think of no other explanation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Pete R said:


> To nice to hunt but good luck!
> View attachment 862845
> 
> View attachment 862846
> ...


 How deep of water?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

At the intersection of the picked beans, standing corn, and dogwood swamp where The Young Ten lives. Sesame Street!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

sniper said:


> Two woman getting married??. I can think of no other explanation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe two men?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in for a bit after work on this property that caused problems 3 nights ago. Mainly came over to check the property and make sure everything that was supposed to be taken care of is, and it appears to be all good to my knowledge. Moved a cam on the way in and made a mock scrape. More of an observation sit tonight, sitting a ladder more setup for gun. But this time of year you never know, may let one rip on a doe if it’s a chip shot. Beaut of a night, enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

triplelunger said:


> Maybe two men?


2womenkay…..2Men: That’s just sick!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

triplelunger said:


> Maybe two men?


Two women definitely sounds hotter....


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Team Camo said:


> Two women definitely sounds hotter....


Guess it depends on who you [email protected] seems open to it!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

triplelunger said:


> Guess it depends on who you [email protected] seems open to it!


Really Dude?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sitting in my food plot stand check the camera lots of doe action and some small bucks but nothing too exciting going on yet. But I like being around does this time of year. Sitting in a long sleeve t-shirt. Good luck guys and be safe.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

triplelunger said:


> Guess it depends on who you [email protected] seems open to it!


Lol first sit of the year for me and I'm paying attention to MS more than what's going on around me....


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Old lund said:


> You think that’s bad I got a wedding I have to attend on November 12 th who dose that ?


Me to!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

plugger said:


> How deep of water?


300 to 380 off the point.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Team Camo said:


> Two women definitely sounds hotter....


Yeah if they are Victorias Secret Models,


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 862837
> 
> Weird morning for sure. Wind wouldn’t make up its mind. Both were chip shots. Both are in the fridge cooling off. Good luck this evening!!


Congrats on filling the freezer. Good job.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

sniper said:


> Two woman getting married??. I can think of no other explanation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No he just a outdoor person no hunting or fishing has no clue , I got the eye from the miss when I said are they crazy ! I’m normally at camp last week of now and first week of gun bummed for sure I may head north after dinner lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shoulda went and sat, planned on breaking out the pots and pans first time this year... Checked out the aerial for a new piece of public looks perfect.. Slow asnif is on here hunters probably be all excited see us coming

Buddy 1 "nah kids got football"

Buddy 2"Can't combining"

Buddy 3 didn't bother to call new girlfriend

Perfecr evening for it, calm sound would be ringing through the hills and hollars


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Just rattled one in, came straight to me. Had me excited for a second, 2" spikes. Not sure who he was planning to fight.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Sitting in a young oak next to a rundown rye field. Over the last 25 years my buddies and I had some tremendous hunts back here and took some nice deer.

The DNR had the land clear cut a few years ago. Great trees and old two tracks we used were blown out and now it is a sea of young growth with not many trees to hunt from. Great for deer, not so much for deer hunters.

Beautiful calm clear sky evening and 59 degrees here in Gladwin County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

First doe showed up. From the looks of my trail cam 8 others should be piling in her soon.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

#2


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Plenty of does moving


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Been out since about 4 in GT county. Got my dad up visiting so I put him over an active scrape I stumbled on earlier this week, had a trail cam on it for a couple days to see it's being used a lot, even had a good bear wander by it on Thursday.

Brought my daughter becuase it is warm, trying to make sure she keeps interest so we are close to the truck, didn't walk far. She has a coloring book she is working on for a little while longer and we are both gonna settle in for the last bit of the day.

So far it's worked out fine not being even 100 yards off the road, seen 3 does and a button buck. Dad's about 300 yards away hopefully seeing the same thing.

Funny I ussually wander so far in the woods, I think this is the closest I have ever sat to a road. I do remember hunting Middleville State Game Area as a kid and there was always a guy who would set up a bucket on the edge of the parking lot and watch is all walk in. I remember a couple years he shot deer there.

Me and my daughter on this nice calm evening.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just as I finished my last post a lone small doe walked in within 10 yards of me. She is feeding in the plot now...good bait!

Hopefully that is some good karma and more deer are on the way!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I've been in. After 1 on the way upto the house I seen a heavy horned 8 the was bugging a doe. I almost got a shot at him. So I'm se of my house over looking most of the crp grass. I can hear that buck grunt snort wheeze off whoever comes near. It is dead quite here by I know he's within 150 yds of me. Hopefully she leads him this way.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Well tonight hasn't been a total bust so far. Killed a yote about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nice to have the sun out of my eyes. Nothing so far. My son has passed a couple forkies. I love the anticipation this time of year brings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

paragonrun said:


> Well tonight hasn't been a total bust so far. Killed a yote about 15 minutes ago.


Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Young bucks chasing around so far. This guy has something wonky going on with his right ear.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey hey hey!!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Saw a small buck with a doe pinned in a wheat field on my drive here. Seems early for that but he wasn’t letter her leave. In on the family 40 now over looking crp. Property has been stirred up a bit today but I’m still hopeful. I’m in here to see if I get a look at this guy who has been coming in to work a scrap the last few nights right at dark.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

12 dnf at 30,( including midgets) not one over 90#.
Wife seen nice 8 ,no shot.
Still time.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

snortwheeze said:


> Have you got to hunt yet ?
> 
> 
> Only been out a couple times since my buck opening morning. Too busy with other things tonight. Atleast seen a small buck this morning 😎.
> ...


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894


Right on!
Congrats!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

He came up on the doe I posted. I let him walk. 
then he came back. Oh well,he went 40 yds.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

paragonrun said:


> Well tonight hasn't been a total bust so far. Killed a yote about 15 minutes ago.


You should receive a prize, well done!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894


Awesome! Great shot too. Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

#4


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Quieter than a popcorn fart out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Never hunted this stand because my brother put it up. Turns put there is no seat. Did find an old foam pad on the ground. Minimal shooting lanes from what I can tell .
> 
> However, it does have cell service so I can post to LFTS. Major plus.
> 
> ...


The seat ended up not being a problem.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

This night should get real interesting. My 13 year old is sitting in a stand about 100 yards from me and he just shot a 10 point. This would be his first bow kill. He says the hit looked perfect. We shall see!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

tom_the_chemist said:


> The seat ended up not being a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Invited my buddy to the lease and he connected on "the big 6"


Big 6s are rad! 



T Brown said:


> View attachment 862837
> 
> Weird morning for sure. Wind wouldn’t make up its mind. Both were chip shots. Both are in the fridge cooling off. Good luck this evening!!


Nice shooting there and way to get it done!



Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894


Congrats! Nice buck and nice when it happens when still plenty of daylight. 

I'm out for few days, best of luck to you'll. I'll be living through yas!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> This night should get real interesting. My 13 year old is sitting in a stand about 100 yards from me and he just shot a 10 point. This would be his first bow kill. He says the hit looked perfect. We shall see!


Can't wait to see pictures !


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Quieter than a popcorn fart out here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yup, yesterday pm too


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Big 6s are rad!


More like tubular


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Bible calls 2 of the same Sin. The Good news, is that no matter what the Sin is Jesus will forgive it when you turn your life over to Him


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Bible calls 2 of the same Sin. The Good news, is that no matter what the Sin is Jesus will forgive it when you turn your life over to Him


Does Jesus forgive everyone?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894


Nice shot nice buck congrats


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

2nd deer showed up...running out of time!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Couldn't hunt this afternoon with company coming over. After I climbed down this morning I snuck over to check a camera and heard crashing on the other side of the river. Probably one of the biggest bucks I've ever laid eyes on in person dogging a doe all over the place. Never got too close and on the neighbors anyway, but watched in awe. I'll be back out in the morning.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

sniper said:


> Someone needs to check their man card expiration date after planning a wedding in late October along with U of M vs MSU week. Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What do you expect when he's a wolverine and LIONS fan?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to those who connected. 
Numbers are going up!

Congrats on those that made it out that didn't score.
Another fleeting golden Oct. day in the books. And in hearts!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Skibum said:


> Son smoked an 8. He’s in the last year of residency so this was his first hunt. Fun night.
> View attachment 862907
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Zach!!! Tell him congratulations!


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

Skibum said:


> Son smoked an 8. He’s in the last year of residency so this was his first hunt. Fun night.
> View attachment 862907
> 
> 
> ...





Skibum said:


> Son smoked an 8. He’s in the last year of residency so this was his first hunt. Fun night.
> View attachment 862907
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

HunterJake22 said:


> big buck down. ya im the moon thread guy, suck it haters


Nice buck indeed!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Noce


Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894
> 
> [/QUO





Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894


Yeah!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

tom_the_chemist said:


> The seat ended up not being a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck Tom!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

RHRoss said:


> Does Jesus forgive everyone?


If someone asks him, because your worth dying for


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Airoh said:


> Hey hey hey!!
> 
> View attachment 862894


Congrats that’s a hell of a perfect shot


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> So 0/4 on kill conversions.
> This isn't aimed at you but just a thought.
> When is a pass really a pass. If you didn't pick up you bow, get turned, and then drawn, is it really a pass?


I brought this up a few years ago in this thread. 



LabtechLewis said:


> It's easy for any of us to say we "passed" this or that, as long as our bow stays on the hook and our hands in our pockets. I wanted to see exactly how effective I could be. Turned out, they're not all "gimmes". There were plenty of times I had a target in range and could not execute the shot -- with bow and gun. There were some other times that I didn't count as failed conversions when an animal was in sight (and, even desirable range), but I couldn't identify does from little bucks or does from fawns or (like opening day of firearm season) my effective range for that hunt was limited by environmental conditions -- in that case, wind speed, and I was nervous about trying a 100 yard shot at last light on a skittish deer. I learned last year that if I didn't take every single clear opportunity I could, filling my goals was going to be very difficult. So, this year I started early and often.


Thank you for amplifying the point of my research. The hunt is just beginning when the deer steps into range. My poor performance illustates the challenge and serves the reminder that attention to many details can tip the scales in our favor.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> I brought this up a few years ago in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for amplifying the point of my research. The hunt is just beginning when the deer steps into range. My poor performance illustates the challenge and serves the reminder that attention to many details can tip the scales in our favor.


I first heard the concept from M. R. James a number of years ago in Bowhunter magazine. The account of your experiences woke up the inactive cells


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> I first heard the concept from M. R. James a number of years ago in Bowhunter magazine. The account of your experiences woke up the inactive cells


I'll have to look him up. I write for that exact purpose, so thank you for the validation.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Old lund said:


> You think that’s bad I got a wedding I have to attend on November 12 th who dose that ?


We have one Thanksgiving weekend, OUT OF STATE... Yeah, not going. 

Some people's kids


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I first heard the concept from M. R. James a number of years ago in Bowhunter magazine. The account of your experiences woke up the inactive cells


I did a quick search but didn't find anything. The article may've been "Let it go" or something like that between 10-30 years ago.


----------

